
Microsoft ribs Google's ad tech with 'Gmail Man' - ez77
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-20085072-75/microsoft-ribs-googles-ad-tech-with-gmail-man/
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2818407>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2819411>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2820611>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2821072>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2821210>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2821635>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2821985>

~~~
joebadmo
Hey, thanks for fighting the good fight, ColinWright! I, for one, appreciate
it.

------
chc
Not counting Colin's dupe lists, I think there are more posts of this article
than there are comments on all of them put together.

